# Watches By Le Phare



## no-dad (Dec 9, 2004)

I own a watch made by le phare and would like to get some background on it.Where it was made,who for,value etc.Can anyone help thanks ian


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

The LE PHARE watch manufactory

Founded in 1888 at Le Locle high in the NeuchÃ¢tel mountains, the LE PHARE watch manufactory, which later on gave birth to the JEAN D'EVE watch range, has left its mark on the story of Swiss watchmaking. Indeed, from as early as 1889 its watches were rewarded by the most eminent prizes : Gold medal at the National Exhibition of 1896 in Geneva followed that of 1889 at the Great Universal Exhibition in Paris.

In 1897 came the silent regulator, a veritable technological marvel which overcame the problems of humming that beset repeater watches of the day. This brought another gold medal for LE PHARE at the Paris Great Exhibition of 1900. The company, not content to rest on its laurels, continued to develop and in 1970 was the second largest producer of chronograph watches in Switzerland! From this background JEAN D'EVE watches see the light of day. The strategy of the management is to take maximum advantage of this remarkable know-how so as to develop new ways of measuring time.

JEAN D'EVE - An out of the ordinary destiny

Wishing to break with the mould of classic watchmaking, judged to be far too conventional, JEAN D'EVE launch the SECTORA collection. For a trial effort, it proves to be a real masterstroke. The revolutionary display of time in an angle of 120Â° shocks traditionalists but delights informed collectors. It is rewarded by instant success and the brand gains an international reputation. The most striking feature is to see the watch hand spring back to its starting point once it has travelled through 120Â°. This technological prowess guarantees JEAN D'EVE a head start over its competitors. The SECTORA watch becomes a best seller and is even today still sought out as a cult model among watch enthusiasts.

Here's one:-










Le Phare reference: mptd040

Le Phare - 17 jewel signed manual wind chronograph movement (Landeron 48), very good+ chrome and stainless steel signed round snap back case (34mm, no personalized engraving), plain crown, another [image], excellent+ signed silver dial (original) with luminous Arabic numerals, two registers; constant seconds and 30 minute recorder, red chronograph center seconds, dial calibrated for tachymetre and telemeter. Scarce LePhare brand two register chronograph from the 1940's! (Ref mptd040)

$279


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

....to the forum by the way!!!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

A warm welcome from me too.









Nice info Griff.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Blimey Griff,

Where do you get this stuff from??...........


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2004)

Garry said:


> Blimey Griff,
> 
> Where do you get this stuff from??...........


It's a new modern idea Garry called "the internet".









Just put the name into a search engine and then cut and paste the result onto the forum page.

Easy.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Just put the name into a search engine and then cut and paste the result onto the forum page.


You mean Griffs not the Oracle???


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------

